# Baby Maple pruning



## daemon2525 (Jul 30, 2002)

I have tried to read up on pruning trees, etc. However I do not understand.

I have read that a tree grows from the top....

I have some new Maples planted that are about 36 inches tall and have nice limbs that come out from the sides at about 18 inches from the ground.

Now does that mean that when this tree is 30-40 foot tall that these limbs will still be 18 inches from the ground?


If so, what do I do? I want no limbs lower than about 6ft in the long run. 

thanks.


----------



## Treeman14 (Jul 30, 2002)

That is correct. Those nice limbs at 18" will never be any higher on the trunk. however, do NOT cut them off too soon. They are temporary but absolutely necessary for the proper development of the trunk. If you cut them off too soon, you'll end up with a tall spindly trunk which will not support the top.

Try to develop a strong central leader by keeping limbs evenly spaced both vertically and radially around the trunk.

Here is a link to some valuable information regarding planting and young tree care: http://hort.ifas.ufl.edu/woody/treecare.htm


----------



## daemon2525 (Jul 31, 2002)

Thanks, I guess what you are saying is to wait until the tree is large and then if some of the branches are too low then to take them off then.

Looks like I have a while before needing to do anything.


----------



## daemon2525 (Oct 8, 2002)

Well, I hate to bring this up again but.. 

I notice that one of the trees actually makes a perfect Y shape about 12 inches from the ground.

If I understand correctly, this will alway have a crotch at this height.

SHould I cut one of them off and hope that the other one starts going more straight up? OR should I yank the little thing out of the ground and plant a new one.

I would like to know as soon as possible (this fall) what to do so that I can plant a new one this winter. (dormancy is best right?)

The problem is that they are growing so well (double in size and LOTS of leaves), that my wife doesn't want me to yank it out.

But I do not want a tree like this that people will want to climb into and that will break in half at the crotch.

I can't wait for it to get larger like suggested because I do not want to waste those years and then have to take it out anyway.

thanks
Larry.....


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 8, 2002)

think of the care as training the trees as they mature.

this winter, choose the lead on the small tree that has the wost growth direction, and prune it so it becomes a side branch.

if any side branch grows faster, or as fastt as the main stem, then prune it ot reduce it's size. keep leaf bearing branches on the stem till the tree is several feet tall, then remove the largest low ones. progresivly do this till the tree is of a medium size and the crown hight is where you want it.


----------

